# The BEST thread for THE BIG BEIJING with old and new



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

*WELCOME TO BEIJING*

Beijing (Chinese: 北京; pinyin: Běijīng;a city in northern China (formerly spelled in English as Peking or Peiking), is the capital of the People's Republic of China (PRC). Beijing is one of the four municipalities of the PRC, equivalent to a province in China's administrative structure. Beijing Municipality borders Hebei Province to the north, west, south, and for a small section in the east, and Tianjin Municipality to the southeast.

Beijing is China's second largest city in terms of population, after Shanghai. It is a major transportation hub, with dozens of railways, roads and expressways entering and leaving it in all directions. It is also the focal point of many international flights to China. Beijing is recognized as the political, educational, and cultural center of the People's Republic of China, while Shanghai and Hong Kong predominate in economic fields.

Beijing is one of the Four Great Ancient Capitals of China. It will also host the 2008 Summer Olympics
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beijing











*Scroll -------->* BIG BEIJING (from fredcalif's post)









beijing at nite











































































somewhere in beijing



























dongan department store









shopping mall









Oriental Plaza, Beijing










china world hotel


















beijing university









tiananmen square









temple of heaven



















winter outside Forbidden City 









beijing at nite









beijing subway plan









beijing taxi









intel china HQ in beijing(left)









bank of china HQ at nite in beijing


















somewhere in beijing


















natioal theater (will be finished in 2007)


















bus station









at nite









nice houses









skyscraper in beijing



























the great hall of people 









wangfujin commerce area









xidan commerce area



























People's Bank of China in beijing


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

somewhere in beijing




































another shopping mall









nice bridge in the park









baihai park









street


















construction everywhere










nice buildings









street









cool









beautiful









the huge forbidden city




















































































beijing metro









what happened??









rolls royce motor cars beijing










old and new









russian building 









some other buildings



















in the park


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

west train station from the park




































soldiers


















street









new beijing great olympics (someone I donot konw)









at nite









old









beijing in the autumn









big billboard 









street side bars









old and new









station









someone is taking pics of beijing U/C









CARLSBERG in beijing









M in beijing









skyscrapers and busy traffic



























more constructions


















metro


















modern buildings









more constructions


















at nite




































zhongguancun









somewhere in beijing


































































































































































ho yeah police car at tiananmen square









buses in beijing


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

twins
















































































































beining west train station


















beijing train station



















old and new









traffic OOOOO


















the Great wall





































































































some kind of games









street









shopping



























hutong













































wangfujin day and nite































































church in beijing



















buidings and constructions













































summer palace









































































MAO













































HOPE YOU ENJOY THIS THREAD


----------



## snot (May 12, 2004)

Impressive !!!


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice city good pics. But traffic seems very crazy. And I didnt see any brand new Audis parked anywhere?


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

WolfHound said:


> Nice city good pics. But traffic seems very crazy. And I didnt see any brand new Audis parked anywhere?


yes there are sooooo many cars...
I found some Audis in beijing hope u enjoy


----------



## zaman (May 25, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## ergit222 (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW!! the city has gone a long way since the Tiananmen crackdown. Simply an amazing city. :applause:


----------



## BenBen (May 14, 2006)

I cannot believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zh8399 (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh, my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :runaway:


----------



## Devilution (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow! Excuse me while I pick up my jaw from the floor... A lifetime wouldn´t be enough to explore all the wonders of Beijing, not to mention China in general. Note to self: visit this amazing city SOON!


----------



## BenBen (May 14, 2006)

Simply amazing~


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

food in beijing.


















































































beijing duck





































hot pot


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Devilution said:


> Wow! Excuse me while I pick up my jaw from the floor... A lifetime wouldn´t be enough to explore all the wonders of Beijing, not to mention China in general. Note to self: visit this amazing city SOON!


HAHA :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## summer (May 8, 2005)

Awesome~!!!!!
so many pictures , I really love BeiJing. 
thank you ! thank you for your hard work!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

excellent city!!!!


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

summer said:


> Awesome~!!!!!
> so many pictures , I really love BeiJing.
> thank you ! thank you for your hard work!


  you are welcome. cheers


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Beijing is quite impressive. I've visited Beijing 14 yrs ago and by seing the pics the change is unbelievable. Gotta go visit!


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

zergcerebrates said:


> Beijing is quite impressive. I've visited Beijing 14 yrs ago and by seing the pics the change is unbelievable. Gotta go visit!


that's long time ago,beijing has changed a lot since then.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

I love it! :master:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pics, VVVV
Go on!


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

OH....MY...GOD


What a chaotic, sprawling, concrete, mess !!!


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Hed_Kandi said:


> OH....MY...GOD
> 
> 
> What a chaotic, sprawling, concrete, mess !!!


thank you very much for your comment. from Jan to Aug you just contributed 9 posts and I got one from you. really appreciate. cheers buddy.


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

VVVV said:


> thank you very much for your comment. from Jan to Aug you just contributed 9 posts and I got one from you. really appreciate. cheers buddy.



You're gonna feel real lucky - because here comes my 10th post (and you get 2 of them)!


From what I see from those pics, Beijing is in dire need of city planners - as well as a stern lesson in Sustainability.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Hed_Kandi said:


> You're gonna feel real lucky - because here comes my 10th post (and you get 2 of them)!
> 
> 
> From what I see from those pics, Beijing is in dire need of city planners - as well as a stern lesson in Sustainability.


Well, not very long before you get banned, so hurry up!!!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

impressive......capital. cant believe the 3rd page pics :runaway:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

I just came back from Beijing last week....looking at the photos i'm already starting to miss Beijing.


----------



## liliib (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, this thread almost covered every corner of Beijing!! good job!


----------



## deangels (Jun 12, 2006)

*a middle Autumn morning in Beijing CBD,26th Sep*


----------



## deangels (Jun 12, 2006)

sorry if the photos' quality is not good..


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice updates, really love Beijing.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## swallowave (Oct 18, 2006)

i love my hometown !!! 

----------------------------
messages sent from Beijing


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Beijing looks awesome!


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

Best thread for Beijing!


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

My beutiful Capital City...

Great pics!!!!!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

gosh, the pictures bring back memories.


----------

